# Curious about my Hiawatha



## Brentville (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Gambles Hiawatha boys bike which I just guessed as being mid fifties but now I am getting curious as to more accurate info about the year.  I've noticed a lot of variety in the Hiawatha headbadge and this should make at least a ball park guess as to the year pretty easy.  
My headbadge says Gambles Hiawatha.  It has the train on it not the indian profile like some do.  And it is shaped like an inverted arrowhead, the tip pointing down toward the ground.

It has the backward facing drop outs and "chain tensioning" bolts that go through the drop out and push against the axle to keep the axle and wheel in place and chain taut when you tighten the axle nuts.  The rear hub and coaster brake are New Departure.  The rear hub is a model D.  

Is the more likey a 40's bike?  Any help?


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you post a profile picture? It's a Shelby and I'd say that it is more likely prewar than postwar, since that badge was used at least as early as  1939, if not earlier, and I haven't noticed any after WWII.
Here's my 1939 Shelby Hiawatha:


----------



## Brentville (Jan 14, 2009)

*more pics*


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 14, 2009)

def prewar prob 39-40 i think


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, prewar. Not as old as '39, bur probably '41 or so. It's got the wrong sprocket and chainguard, but if you don't care, I don't think anyone else will either.


----------



## Brentville (Jan 14, 2009)

*Wrong sprocket and chainguard?*

I took the crankset out and it sure looked original to me.  The grease and crude looked to be at least 50 years old.  Of course if it was changed in the first ten years of the bikes life it could still be that old.

Same with the chainguard. What paint there was seemed to match the original paint I found on the bike.  And the hardware seems original and matched to the bike.

What is the indication that it's not the original gear?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 14, 2009)

well since its a hiawatha it could be right actually I have a hiawatha girls bike that had the same chainring, but if it said shelby on it it would have been wrong. I believe its correct


----------



## hcdsign (Nov 24, 2012)

I have recently purchased the pictured red bike below.  It has the green & red train badge by Hiawatha.  I dont know anything about this bike, other than it appears to be made by Shelby. (frame only, everything else hanging on the frame may be incorrect)  I have the same questions on year and model.  I was also told this may be a Safe-T-Bike due to the frame style

I have it posted in another threadhttp://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35042-Shelby-built-Hiawatha-date-code-help&p=189268&posted=1#post189268

Any help would be appreciated!!  Thank you, Howie.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=74559&d=1353697942



AntonyR said:


> Could you post a profile picture? It's a Shelby and I'd say that it is more likely prewar than postwar, since that badge was used at least as early as  1939, if not earlier, and I haven't noticed any after WWII.
> Here's my 1939 Shelby Hiawatha:


----------

